# Cooden Summer meet Friday 12th August.....



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2011)

Completely forgotten about this!!
Just to confirm that I have the following names down for the 36 hole meet on Friday 12th August....

I have provisionally booked for 36 places so still have a few spaces available if you are interested.
Unfortunately, due to holiday restraints at work it looks like I am going to have to knock the idea of playing a couple of other nearby courses on the head, unless anybody else would like to sort those out?

Just a reminder of where we are playing (if you'd forgotten or are new to the site!)

http://www.coodenbeachgc.com/

Seperate competitions for members of the site and their guests (G).

* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 ROBIN (G)
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 MEDWAYJON
    27 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    28 LETITRIP
    29 GUY (G)*


----------



## heronsghyll (Feb 4, 2011)

Rob,  

Thanks for the reminder, Robin, Guy and I have the date in the diary - just let me know when you need some deposits.

Dave


----------



## Bratty (Feb 4, 2011)

Rob,

It's in my diary and I've the day booked off work.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking forward to it Rob


----------



## PieMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, in my diary. Who else is interested in a knock the day before? I know that East Sussex was mentioned previously.


----------



## LIG (Feb 4, 2011)

Should be okay as it's a Friday...but I had it down in my diary as the 19th?


----------



## Losttheplot (Feb 4, 2011)

I had it as sept 12th??


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2011)

I had it as August 19th?

Can do either, makes no odds.


----------



## john0 (Feb 4, 2011)

but I had it down in my diary as the 19th? 

Click to expand...





			I had it as sept 12th??
		
Click to expand...





			I had it as August 19th?
		
Click to expand...

If I was you guy's I would sack the organiser


----------



## Bratty (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, in my diary. Who else is interested in a knock the day before? I know that East Sussex was mentioned previously.
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely up for a round at East Sussex National on 11th August (that's August 11th!   ), especially if you're playing, Paul. Would be great to catch up, especially as you missed Westerham last year.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2011)

Should be okay as it's a Friday...but I had it down in my diary as the 19th? 

Click to expand...

It was originally planned for the 19th, but the secretary asked me to change to the 12th as there was a county competition on that day.
I did post about it.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/265199/an/0/page/3#265199

Early September!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2011)

if spots  are still open for this I'd be up for it. 

If not I'll put the dissapointment down to a valuable life lesson


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2011)

if spots  are still open for this I'd be up for it. 

If not I'll put the dissapointment down to a valuable life lesson
		
Click to expand...

We don't want you disappointed Geezer...


* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 ROBIN (G)
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 MEDWAYJON
    27 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    28 LETITRIP
    29 GUY (G)
    30 THEROD*


----------



## PieMan (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm definitely up for a round at East Sussex National on 11th August (that's August 11th!   ), especially if you're playing, Paul. Would be great to catch up, especially as you missed Westerham last year.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent mate - we'll set something up.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2011)

Just another "bump" for this in case any newer members are interested in coming along.
Rob


----------



## Swingalot (May 5, 2011)

I will put my name forward for this if not too late?

Looks like a decent course and one I have never played. 
Never been on a forum day, but after checking out some of the photos from other days I want to actually witness some of the bad dress sense for myself!


----------



## Leftie (May 5, 2011)

Off 16 at Langley park  

Put him down as a 10 at Cooden Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2011)

* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 ROBIN (G)
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 MEDWAYJON
    27 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    28 LETITRIP
    29 GUY (G)
    30 THEROD
    31 SWINGALOT*


----------



## Swingalot (May 6, 2011)

Off 16 at Langley park  

Put him down as a 10 at Cooden Smiffy   

Click to expand...

 
The way I'm going, it will be higher come August!!!


----------



## sawtooth (May 11, 2011)

I know its still some way off but just looking at the travel arrangements. Cooden is a 4 hour round trip for me and now considering booking a room for the night (subject to getting the sign off from the missus).

What are other people doing? I guess its going to be late finish and will be knackered after 36 holes, then a 2 hour drive home?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 25, 2011)

after doing Beau yesterday 36 holes and a 2hr drive is deffo a slog. Amchecking my leave and if I am off (have a week in August just cant remember when) then I will be up for this, on Richard C's recommendation


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2011)

after doing Beau yesterday 36 holes and a 2hr drive is deffo a slog. Amchecking my leave and if I am off (have a week in August just cant remember when) then I will be up for this, on Richard C's recommendation 

Click to expand...

Any further news on whether you can make this G1BBO?
I have booked for 33 players (playing in 3 balls again) so 3 places available. I have scrubbed MedwayJon from the original list as he is no longer playing.
Coffee/Bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes AM followed by Ham, Egg and Chip lunch, 18 holes PM and a two course evening meal. Â£65.00 inc prizes.
Any new members who would like to attend would be more than welcome.

Rob


* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 ROBIN (G)
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    27 LETITRIP
    28 GUY (G)
    29 THEROD
    30 SWINGALOT*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2011)

One more withdrawl so numbers down to 29 confirmed. Am going to reduce the total players to 30 to avoid overbooking so only one place free now....




* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  SWINGALOT 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 ROBIN (G)
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    27 LETITRIP
    28 GUY (G)
    29 THEROD*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Just a "bump" to confirm numbers and to bring to the attention of anybody who may have missed this.
Still have one place free if you'd like to come along.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 29, 2011)

Just a "bump" to confirm numbers and to bring to the attention of anybody who may have missed this.
Still have one place free if you'd like to come along.
		
Click to expand...

Rob thanks for the bump - to anyone reading this who is not going, I strongly suggest you make the effort to go.  I played last year and it is a very good course, a good test of your abilities and we all had a great day.  The club do it well - they try hard to please everyone.  I suggest you take the last space asap.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 29, 2011)

Smiffy, I may have to drop out now. Will be having a chat with my boss about taking a day of next year's leave for this (assuming Scotland's still happening).

Will know for definite by tomorrow.

Sorry, fella!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 29, 2011)

If this wasn't so close to St. Pierre I'd definitely get involved in this. Can't afford another day off work though unfortunately


----------



## Swinger (Jun 29, 2011)

Would have stuck my name in after such a good time at Blackmoor. Date clash with our club Pro Am though. Have a good time to those going.


----------



## coolhand (Jun 29, 2011)

Smiffy,

I'm interested in attending this but won't know if I've got a pass until next week. Don't hold a place for me as it's 50/50 at best but I'll let you know as soon as I do.

Luke


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 29, 2011)

Smiffy I'm going to have to pull out, got too much happening to fork out another trip down south. 

Have a good time fella's.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 29, 2011)

I am still in.


----------



## RichardC (Jun 29, 2011)

Rob, im going to have to pull out too, as there was a balls up at work with leave and it has left me unable to get the time off 

I assume Charlie will pull out too, but as he is not back until Saturday I will have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Bloody hell!! Was it something I said????



* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  LIG 
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY ????
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9 GOLFMMAD 
    10 JUSTONE 
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 IWTUK
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 ROY ELSEY (G)
    21 SAWTOOTH
    22 RICHART
    23 LETITRIP
    24 GUY (G)
    25 THEROD*


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 29, 2011)

I deffo can;t get the time off, god I hate my employer sometimes (most of the time actually, except payday and even that is disappointing!!)


----------



## richart (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry Smiffy but i can play.  Will have a word with the other lads, but Jeremy is on holiday.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a great boss!

"Can I take a day's holiday off next year's allowance, please?". "Yes, no problem. Or if you'd rather just work the extra hours you can take the day off without using up holiday.".

Get in. Bratty's back in for Cooden Beach (can't do the day before though - sorry, Pieman!).


----------



## TXL (Jun 30, 2011)

Rob,  If you have room for one more, please could you add my son, Calvin, to the list of players.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Rob,  If you have room for one more, please could you add my son, Calvin, to the list of players.
		
Click to expand...




Come on lads, 4 places left. A great day and playing in 3 balls so no four hour plus rounds


* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  LIG 
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY ????
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9 GOLFMMAD 
    10 JUSTONE 
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 IWTUK
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 ROY ELSEY (G)
    21 SAWTOOTH
    22 RICHART
    23 LETITRIP
    24 GUY (G)
    25 THEROD
    26 CALVIN LAWRENCE (G)*


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the Cooden near Hastings, right?

I should be able to make it - I don't have an official H/C though - does that matter?


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 1, 2011)

Smiffy, I'm still coming as things stand at the moment. 

When do you need final confirmation/deposits etc?

Anyone else mad enough to contemplate driving there and back in one day from the Sandhurst, Berks area that wants to share a lift? I dont mind driving, car should take 3 golfers and equipment.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the Cooden near Hastings, right?

I should be able to make it - I don't have an official H/C though - does that matter?
		
Click to expand...

Correct. It's the Cooden GC in Bexhill next to Hastings.
Official handicap is not a problem. Just an idea (honest) of what you are capable of


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Smiffy, I'm still coming as things stand at the moment. 
When do you need final confirmation/deposits etc?
		
Click to expand...

Don't need any payment, it's "pay on the day"...
But because of this I need to notify the course of final numbers about a week before the event.
Any "no shows" after that will be liable to full payment.


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the Cooden near Hastings, right?

I should be able to make it - I don't have an official H/C though - does that matter?
		
Click to expand...

Correct. It's the Cooden GC in Bexhill next to Hastings.
Official handicap is not a problem. Just an idea (honest) of what you are capable of
  

Click to expand...

Count me in then!

In terms of handicap - ask chrisd, although I think I've got a little better since my round with him. 

I'd say somewhere between 10 and 15.


----------



## Bratty (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd say somewhere between 10 and 15.
		
Click to expand...

Right, 10 it is then!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2011)

* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  LIG 
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY ????
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9 GOLFMMAD 
    10 JUSTONE 
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 IWTUK
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 ROY ELSEY (G)
    21 SAWTOOTH
    22 RICHART
    23 LETITRIP
    24 GUY (G)
    25 THEROD
    26 CALVIN LAWRENCE (G)
    27 JIMBOOO*

3 more spaces left now.
(Bloody seagull chicks     )


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

Another casualty so now looks like this....have 4 places available, if I only get one more will reduce final numbers to 27 so that we have 9 x 3 balls.
(Don't worry Jimboo, you haven't disappeared, you've moved up to number 10 to save typing it all out again!!)




* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  LIG 
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY ????
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9 GOLFMMAD 
    10 JIMBOOO
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 IWTUK
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 ROY ELSEY (G)
    21 SAWTOOTH
    22 RICHART
    23 LETITRIP
    24 GUY (G)
    25 THEROD
    26 CALVIN LAWRENCE (G)*


----------



## User20205 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm deffo in, the time is booked off and I'm staying at my brother's so I can arrive fresh & ready to lose some money !


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 5, 2011)

the wife sais yes to me attending, just need to see if i can book a days leave and a room.


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 5, 2011)

What's the course like?  Has anyone played there before?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

What's the course like?  Has anyone played there before?
		
Click to expand...

It's lovely and wide open. Just ask PN-Wokingham....
   

No, seriously, it's not tough. Except when the winds blowing, and then it's tough.
Normally in very nice condition, nice lush fairways and fastish greens.
But the biggest problem is the wind. If it's anymore than a breeze, you can be in trouble.
Lovely basic food (we've got Chicken and Ham pie for din dins followed by treacle sponge and custard) so it's a proper society day, not a jumped up poofter type.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

the wife sais yes to me attending, just need to see if i can book a days leave and a room.
		
Click to expand...

Can you let me know as soon as possible please Geezer?


----------



## letitrip (Jul 7, 2011)

looking forward to the vist at your own back yard rob...no excuses now


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

looking forward to the vist at your own back yard rob...no excuses now
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see you again Ewan.
Are you up for Lindfield one Sunday?
The old man said he fancied it, and it's only a tenner


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in if there is still a space left, leave booked from work.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking forward to it already - last day at work is Thursday 11th before 3 weeks annual leave!!! Cooden on the Friday (with pie at the end of the day - lovely), chillaxing at home for the weekend, then off to Corfu for two weeks on the Monday - it's a tough life!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in if there is still a space left, leave booked from work.
		
Click to expand...

No problem. You're in FT.
Will update the list either tonight or tomorrow to show your attendance.


----------



## letitrip (Jul 8, 2011)

that be good..nice


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  LIG 
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9 GOLFMMAD 
    10 JIMBOOO
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 IWTUK
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 ROY ELSEY (G)
    21 SAWTOOTH
    22 RICHART
    23 LETITRIP
    24 GUY (G)
    25 THEROD
    26 CALVIN LAWRENCE (G)
    27 FULL THROTTLE*

Still 3 places available


----------



## User20205 (Jul 15, 2011)

Smiffy 

Can you remind me of the format and cost of the day ? 

Also what time are we off ?

sorry if this is listed somewhere, I've had a quick look & can't find it


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2011)

Smiffy 

Can you remind me of the format and cost of the day ? 

Also what time are we off ?

sorry if this is listed somewhere, I've had a quick look & can't find it
		
Click to expand...

Format. 3 player team event in the morning. (Best 2 scores to count)
Individual Stableford in the afternoon (3 balls).
Cost of the day Â£65.00 (inc small contribution towards cash prizes)
First tee from 9.30am


----------



## User20205 (Jul 16, 2011)

cheers Mate


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2011)

Unless anybody else would like to take part in this I am going to contact the club next week and reduce the booked numbers down to 27.
Works out well at the moment as we will be playing in 3 balls so we'll have 9 groups.


----------



## LIG (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry Smiffy but I'm out if action so won't be able to make it this time.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry Smiffy but I'm out if action so won't be able to make it this time.

  

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Preet but it means we have one place free if anyone else would like to come along????


----------



## iwtuk (Jul 18, 2011)

Apologies for the late notice Smiffy but I've torn the  cartilage and ligaments in my right knee and am out of action for a few months


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Rob,

My mate Terry would love to play Cooden, but will confirm within a couple of days, hoping he can get a shift change.
So will that be ok if I let you know asap?

Cheers,

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Rob,

My mate Terry would love to play Cooden, but will confirm within a couple of days, hoping he can get a shift change.
So will that be ok if I let you know asap?

Cheers,

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Chris x

* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  FULL THROTTLE
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9 GOLFMMAD 
    10 JIMBOOO
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 CALVIN LAWRENCE
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 ROY ELSEY (G)
    21 SAWTOOTH
    22 RICHART
    23 LETITRIP
    24 GUY (G)
    25 THEROD*


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Rob,

Just spoken to Terry and he's managed to get a shift change, so is a definite.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Rob,

Just spoken to Terry and he's managed to get a shift change, so is a definite.

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Chris.
He's in.
One more space left lads....


* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  FULL THROTTLE
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9  GOLFMMAD 
    10 TERRY (G)
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 CALVIN LAWRENCE
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 ROY ELSEY (G)
    21 SAWTOOTH
    22 RICHART
    23 LETITRIP
    24 GUY (G)
    25 THEROD
    26 JIMBOO*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2011)

* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  FULL THROTTLE
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9  GOLFMMAD 
    10 TERRY (G)
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 CALVIN LAWRENCE
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 DANNY JOHNSON (G)
    21 SAWTOOTH
    22 RICHART
    23 LETITRIP
    24 GUY (G)
    25 THEROD
    26 JIMBOO*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2011)

Now got the full 27 so 9 groups of 3.
* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  FULL THROTTLE
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9  GOLFMMAD 
    10 TERRY (G)
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 CALVIN LAWRENCE
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 DANNY JOHNSON (G)
    21 ROBBIE WEISS (G)
    22 SAWTOOTH
    23 RICHART
    24 LETITRIP
    25 GUY (G)
    26 THEROD
    27 JIMBOO*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2011)

Another casualty so one place free if anyone wants to come along...

* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  FULL THROTTLE
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  SWINGALOT 
    9  GOLFMMAD 
    10 TERRY (G)
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 CALVIN LAWRENCE
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 DANNY JOHNSON (G)
    21 ROBBIE WEISS (G)
    22 JIMBOO
    23 RICHART
    24 LETITRIP
    25 GUY (G)
    26 THEROD
*


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 27, 2011)

What time do we pitch up Rob?


----------



## letitrip (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking forward it.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2011)

What time do we pitch up Rob?
		
Click to expand...

First tee is booked from 9.30 David.
I will get there for about 8.30.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 28, 2011)

should have time for breakfast before I leave the B&B.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 28, 2011)

What time do we pitch up Rob?
		
Click to expand...

First tee is booked from 9.30 David.
I will get there for about 8.30.


Click to expand...

Thanks Rob, we (Guy, Robin and I) will also be there for 8.30am.

Can't wait, it should be  a great day - again!

Dave


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll also be there at 8:30.  Looking forward to it!  When do we decide on my HC?    I broke 80 recently (just), but then posted a 93 the week after!


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 28, 2011)

Huge apologies but I'm going to have to pull out of this (not a good start for my first attempted forum meet I know!). Only just realised that this is the day after the Trilby tour final at the Buckinghamshire which I'm on the bag for a mate and the chances of getting two days off work at the moment are zero.
Apologies again for pulling out and the hassle this creates.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2011)

* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  FULL THROTTLE
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  THEROD
    9  GOLFMMAD 
    10 TERRY (G)
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 CALVIN LAWRENCE
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 DANNY JOHNSON (G)
    21 ROBBIE WEISS (G)
    22 JIMBOO
    23 RICHART
    24 LETITRIP
    25 GUY (G)*


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 1, 2011)

* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  FULL THROTTLE
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  THEROD
    9  GOLFMMAD 
    10 TERRY (G)
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 CALVIN LAWRENCE
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 DANNY JOHNSON (G)
    21 ROBBIE WEISS (G)
    22 JIMBOO
    23 RICHART
    24 LETITRIP
    25 GUY (G)*

Click to expand...

Rob, when doing the draw - if we are still 25 - I would be happy to play at the back as a 4 x ball with my guests and you.  Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2011)

Rob, when doing the draw - if we are still 25 - I would be happy to play at the back as a 4 x ball with my guests and you.  
Dave
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Dave. Have sent you an email explaining the situation.

Does anybody want to share a buggy for the day?
Ray Taylor has booked one, I think it's Â£32.00 for the day so will cost you Â£16.00.
If so, let me know and I'll pair you up with him.
Really nice guy, good company on the course (much better than me).


----------



## TXL (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anybody want to share a buggy for the day?
Ray Taylor has booked one, I think it's Â£32.00 for the day so will cost you Â£16.00.
If so, let me know and I'll pair you up with him.
Really nice guy, good company on the course (much better than me).
		
Click to expand...

Happy to share the buggy with Ray


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy to share the buggy with Ray 

Click to expand...

I'm playing with him at The Nevill tomorrow Anthony so I'll let him know.


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 5, 2011)

Just looking here:
http://www.coodenbeachgc.com/visitors/dress_code

It says we must wear jackets and ties in the dining room... are we eating in the dining room?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2011)

Is someone going to post a draw, tee times, agenda for the day, dress code, etc?

I need to know who I am playing with, so I can decide if I am coming.


----------



## RichardC (Aug 5, 2011)

Just looking here:
http://www.coodenbeachgc.com/visitors/dress_code

It says we must wear jackets and ties in the dining room... are we eating in the dining room?
		
Click to expand...

Dinner is usually always served in the dining room at Cooden.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2011)

Last year they allowed us to eat in the smaller dining room upstairs which avoided the necessity to dress up. We were allowed in in "smart casual". I will check with the Secretary on Monday and confirm then, but I think smart casual will be fine.
As for groups and teeing off times. I will also post these up on Monday. Been too busy recently to sort them out.
You'll be OK Murph, I won't put you in my group


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 5, 2011)

Please put me in a group with someone better than me, if poss?

That is, if it ain't all picked by random


----------



## Leftie (Aug 5, 2011)

Smiffy.

If you want another player, Dhan is up for it.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 5, 2011)

Last year they allowed us to eat in the smaller dining room upstairs which avoided the necessity to dress up. We were allowed in in "smart casual". I will check with the Secretary on Monday and confirm then, but I think smart casual will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Rob, am pretty certain that we still had to be suited and booted last year.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2011)

Smiffy.

If you want another player, Dhan is up for it.
		
Click to expand...

OK Mate, I will add him to the list.
As I say, I will confirm groups, itinerary, dress codes etc. on Monday. Will email the Secretary over the week-end to get confirmation.
1st tee is booked from 9.30am so I am planning to get there about 8.30 to "meet and greet".
Cost for the day is Â£65.00, this is broken down as Â£61.00 for the golf and food, and Â£4.00 each in the "kitty" for a few small cash prizes. Nothing much, but we coped last year!
Sorry it's all been a bit late in taking shape, I've been really busy with the new job....

* 1  SMIFFY  
    2  FULL THROTTLE
    3  LEFTIE 
    4  CHRIS (G) 
    5  MURPHTHEMOG 
    6  BRATTY 
    7  HERONSGHYLL 
    8  THEROD
    9  GOLFMMAD 
    10 TERRY (G)
    11 ROBIN (G)
    12 PIEMAN 
    13 CALVIN LAWRENCE
    14 TXL 
    15 PN-WOKINGHAM
    16 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    17 VJ SWING
    18 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    19 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    20 DANNY JOHNSON (G)
    21 ROBBIE WEISS (G)
    22 JIMBOO
    23 RICHART
    24 LETITRIP
    25 GUY (G)
    26 DHAN *


----------



## Leftie (Aug 5, 2011)

Dhan is a definite


----------



## grumpy_stripes (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Roger/Smiffy

The Grumpy Stripes is back!!
See you at Cooden.
Dhan


----------



## Leftie (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome back stranger (and they don't come much stranger  )

Forgot our password, did we??


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 6, 2011)

Please put me in a group with someone better than me, if poss?
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that there is nobody coming who is worse than you, I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 6, 2011)

Please put me in a group with someone better than me, if poss?
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that there is nobody coming who is worse than you, I think you'll be ok.
 

Click to expand...

Ah, so you know about my *cough* 28 HC then?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 6, 2011)

Please put me in a group with someone better than me, if poss?
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that there is nobody coming who is worse than you, I think you'll be ok.
 

Click to expand...

I'll be there....


----------



## letitrip (Aug 6, 2011)

Jackets and ties must be worn in the Dining Room but in the Clubhouse smart casual wear is perfectly acceptable..are we staying in the culbhouse bar for dinner?? not a big fan of the jacket and tie thing...will be a good day..


----------

